# Is there a non-electric temporary/semi-permanent sheep fencing?



## SpotTheCat (Jun 4, 2022)

Is there such a thing? Long story short we found a advert for 2 free hair sheep and we have a over grown field, so we are thing about getting them! But they perimeter fence we currently have has holes in it (we do plan to fix it). Is there some sort of semi-permanent/temporary fencing we can use before we get that done that? I can’t find anything which isn’t electric, for a few reasons I don’t want electric


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 4, 2022)

If the perimeter fence is around the area you want to graze, just fix the needed areas.   Fence is terribly expensive right now.   Any fence you use can be temporary...just move it.   A few t-posts and connect wire, reverse when ready for moving it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 4, 2022)

Stock panels are convenient and easily moved (once you get them home, lol). You could use them to either build a smaller pen or to cover the holes you have.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 4, 2022)

Cow panels! They are 16’ long, 50” high with 6”x6” holes. T-post on each end, 1 in the middle. Over lap the ends enough to wire to the T-posts. Cut one in half for a gate, use carabiners for hinges and to latch it shut. I love cow panels!


----------



## SpotTheCat (Jun 5, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> If the perimeter fence is around the area you want to graze, just fix the needed areas.   Fence is terribly expensive right now.   Any fence you use can be temporary...just move it.   A few t-posts and connect wire, reverse when ready for moving it.


Thank you! Once the perimeter fence is done I would like to split the field in to sections, so I still need something to do that. All I could find for non-electric fencing was wooden ones which seem quite hard to put in, so I wouldn’t  want to  remove it frequently


----------



## SpotTheCat (Jun 5, 2022)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Stock panels are convenient and easily moved (once you get them home, lol). You could use them to either build a smaller pen or to cover the holes you have.





Baymule said:


> Cow panels! They are 16’ long, 50” high with 6”x6” holes. T-post on each end, 1 in the middle. Over lap the ends enough to wire to the T-posts. Cut one in half for a gate, use carabiners for hinges and to latch it shut. I love cow panels!


Thank you both! Sadly I can’t even find anything similar to those panels in the uk


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 5, 2022)

SpotTheCat said:


> in the uk


Oops.   Well, hope you find something!  We have multiple choices here, as we've shared.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 5, 2022)

Put up a woven wire fence, just don’t stretch it. T-post it, don’t stretch it and when you take it down, use it elsewhere and stretch it tight.


----------



## SpotTheCat (Jun 6, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Put up a woven wire fence, just don’t stretch it. T-post it, don’t stretch it and when you take it down, use it elsewhere and stretch it tight.


Thank you! I will look into doing this


----------



## fisher010085 (Jun 8, 2022)

SpotTheCat said:


> Is there such a thing? Long story short we found a advert for 2 free hair sheep and we have a over grown field, so we are thing about getting them! But they perimeter fence we currently have has holes in it (we do plan to fix it). Is there some sort of semi-permanent/temporary fencing we can use before we get that done that? I can’t find anything which isn’t electric, for a few reasons I don’t want electric


Cow panels would work great


----------



## MoreAU (Jun 8, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Put up a woven wire fence, just don’t stretch it. T-post it, don’t stretch it and when you take it down, use it elsewhere and stretch it tight.


I second the woven wire fence (and the cattle panels too, but if you can't get them.... ) . I use Woven Wire Field Fence for lots of things. 

One off-label use is  for patching dug out or uneven ground areas under a long stretch of fence. This fence bends on the woven wire, so it "folds" top to bottom easily. Imagine a long field fence line with wash outs in places so the sheep & goats can just push under it. Now take a section of this woven field fence and attach the top of new fence piece to the bottom foot or so of the existing fence, and let the other few feet just lay out on the ground. It will only be a short time before this fence becomes part of the ground and no amount of digging will manage to dig under it because they're trying to dig through the fence itself.

It also makes a great cucumber trellis or tomato cages in the garden.

I can imagine it would be easy enough to make a temporary or even portable fence with this an some t-posts or some homemade rock jacks.


----------



## SpotTheCat (Jun 8, 2022)

MoreAU said:


> I second the woven wire fence (and the cattle panels too, but if you can't get them.... ) . I use Woven Wire Field Fence for lots of things.
> 
> One off-label use is  for patching dug out or uneven ground areas under a long stretch of fence. This fence bends on the woven wire, so it "folds" top to bottom easily. Imagine a long field fence line with wash outs in places so the sheep & goats can just push under it. Now take a section of this woven field fence and attach the top of new fence piece to the bottom foot or so of the existing fence, and let the other few feet just lay out on the ground. It will only be a short time before this fence becomes part of the ground and no amount of digging will manage to dig under it because they're trying to dig through the fence itself.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## MoreAU (Jun 8, 2022)

You're welcome Spot. Be sure to show or let us know what you decided and how it worked out!


----------



## SpotTheCat (Jun 9, 2022)

MoreAU said:


> You're welcome Spot. Be sure to show or let us know what you decided and how it worked out!


I will! At the moment it looks like it will have to be electric fencing. I am struggling to find T-post  apparently people in the uk don’t really use them, other then the plastic posts for electric fencing


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 9, 2022)

You can use something like concrete reinforcing rods for posts instead of plastic.  The "slide on" electric fence insulators can be used if you are going with strands of wire. Don't know what is available there so it is hard to suggest things.  No matter where you are or what you are doing, in the past 1-2 years the costs of ANY kind of fencing has gone sky high.


----------

